# Excessive engine movement, or not??



## A_L_E_X1 (Nov 5, 2004)

Hi everyone!

Got a question. I noticed that the engine on my friend's Altima (94) moves from front to back (kindda rotates, with axis of rotation going from side-to-side. Kindda it gets closer or farther from the radiator) when he changes from N to D, or N to R. Is it normal? By how much it should rotate, if it should?

He went to a repair shop and they said that he shouldn't accelerate too fast, coz his engine might fall off. Something about broken engine holders. They didn't look into it though, just looked by how much the engine moved.

Is there a way to know by how much it should move?

Thanks for the help,
Alex


----------



## mzanubis (Feb 19, 2003)

engines shouldn't move bud. if that thing is moving even the tiniest amount, it means that your engine mounts are shot. i wouldn't drive it all. i'd take it immedently into a dealer, or pull the engine myself and replace the mounts.


----------



## A_L_E_X1 (Nov 5, 2004)

mzanubis said:


> engines shouldn't move bud. if that thing is moving even the tiniest amount, it means that your engine mounts are shot. i wouldn't drive it all. i'd take it immedently into a dealer, or pull the engine myself and replace the mounts.


Thanks for the reply.
But to pull the engine, you need that engine-pulling thinggy (donno what it's called), the one with chains and a long metallic pipe, right?


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

The engine in my 200SX moves 1-2 inches towards the firewall when the auto trans is engaged, and even more on acceleration. I bought the car new, and it has always done this. The factory mounts are quite flexible to absorb engine vibration.

Lew


----------



## clutch (Apr 15, 2005)

*Rent a cherry picker*

The"thing" that you would neet to assist with pulling the engine out is a cherry picker. You can usually just borrow one from some side shop places.


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

You don't need to pull the engine to replace the motor mounts. You need a jack to support the engine while the cross-member is out, and jack stands to support the front of the car while you replace the mounts.

If the motor mounts are bad, there are usually clunking sounds occuring on acceleration and/or deceleration and/or turns.

Lew


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

you are allowed a certain amount of movement in those mounts. if you didnt have movement, this thing would vibrate you out of your seat. the ka is a vibrating monster anyways. the rear mount is notorious for going out though. replacement is very easy being about a 4 on a 10 scale. if you have access to a jack and airtools, it just got a bunch easier.


----------



## A_L_E_X1 (Nov 5, 2004)

Wow, thanks everybody for your numerous great replyes 

I'll try to do what you say


----------

